# Yamaha Grizzly 450 "input needed"



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Guys what do you think of this atv Yamaha Grizzly 450 good bad or other, all imput wanted.. Cya Slick


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't have one BUT will be buying that same model shortly. Getting it with a 60 inch blade and winch. Getting one in camo. I have researched them for 2 years and they sound like just the ticket. I'll be using mine for snowplowing, ice fishing and the deer woods....

The only thing that I have heard negative is that its not injected and runs a carb instead. Although I don't think just that issue would be enough to turn your back on it.

There was another thread down the line comparing this with others............think its on the top of page two in this forum.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Thanks wall-eye I am thinking of getting one here soon.. My dad kick me in the butt to start looking for one because he needs one to plow his drive way and we both want it for getting deer out of the woods with.. I want it to just have a good time with it:lol: I havent done any research like I normally wood this just happened all of a sudden and I was wanting to get imput from my MS brothers and sisters on here to see what they thought.. 

The thing is right now I am wondering if I should spend the extra for the huge trailer they wanna sell me, they have a trailer big enough to haul 2 4 wheelers when I am pretty sure I wont be hauling any one elses.. The price for the trailer is $1350 what do ya think? Cya Slick


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Slick I can save you about $400 bucks on a trailer(brand new )that will haul your four wheeler and is a little bigger as well.Has 4 sides to it,and a removable gate.I've got one for my rag four wheeler I use for ice fishing.Plus I use it for miscellaneous hauling around the house.Do not by that trailer.....


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

The trailer I'll be getting is a 5ft X 10ft with a back drop gate that you use to drive the quad into the trailer. I don't think that size would haul 2 however. The price is $996. + tax for that model. Good heavy trailer with I think 14 inch tires.


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

Bought one new in '04 and it has been a great machine. The only thing that has went wrong is I had to replace the battery after only one year. Not the machine's fault, though. I researched on the net net for a few months with no brand in mind before I bought it. One thing that stood out as I went through the forums was that certain brands were getting questions like "how can I make mine faster?" Or "what aftermarket part to buy?". Under other brands, they were asking how to fix problems...alot.
I put a 60" Cycle Country State plow on it and it works great. The Kodiak has adjustible front shocks that help out with the weight of a plow. 

I didn't go for the camo model, but after looking my father-in-laws who did, it appears to hide scratches much better. 

Nelson's Speed Shop in Greenville had the lowest offered price that I found. I did get my local dealer to match it, though.


----------



## Captain Tan Can (Nov 9, 2005)

Two of my fishing buddies have bought them in the last year. Both are very happy with them. I have been a die hard "Cat" owner/rider, snowmobiles and ATV since 1970 but even I have to admit they are nice machines. This is from a GM retiree to whom Toyota, Suzuki, Honda and Yahama have been "swear" words since 1980. Guess I'll have to lighten up!


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Have a 2003 model. 1800 miles on it and no trail riding! No problems to date except a burnt out light. Snow blade is 48" and does a good job.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Oh ya baby. 2007 Yamaha 450 Grizzly auto in camo with 3000 lb Warn winch and a 60 inch Cycle Country blade.....

3 weeks and have already put 75 miles on it just on my private road. No trails YET...........

Awesome brute of a machine.............:yikes:


----------



## Spotyee (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't have one but Yahmaha is a great make!​


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

Slick...did You Ever Buy This Machine? Got A Report For Us...thanks


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

No I havent bought any thing yet maybe next year.. Cya Slick


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

have an almost new arctic cat 400 for sale...


----------



## steelheader12345 (Oct 5, 2006)

bounty hunter, 
how much you selling it for? i just purchased an 02 suzuki ozark and now i want a 4wd to plow snow with.

steelheader


----------

